# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Trợ giúo đấu nối đầu cắt vào mach 3

## Hoangthangnghean

Chẳng là em đang chế máy cắt plasma cho nhà dùng .Nhưng đến bước điều khiển relay trên bob mach3 thì không điều khiển được .Nhờ các bác tư vẫn hỗ trợ.
 thanks

----------


## ducmoctx

> Chẳng là em đang chế máy cắt plasma cho nhà dùng .Nhưng đến bước điều khiển relay trên bob mach3 thì không điều khiển được .Nhờ các bác tư vẫn hỗ trợ.
>  thanks


Chắc bác mua BOB này của bên em. Không biết bác có ở Hà Nội không? Nếu có điều kiện bác qua xưởng em để em hỗ trợ bác

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

> Chắc bác mua BOB này của bên em. Không biết bác có ở Hà Nội không? Nếu có điều kiện bác qua xưởng em để em hỗ trợ bác


Em ở nghệ an bác ạ. Em có liên lạc với bên bác nhưng chắc bên bác bận quá ko thấy trả lời .

----------


## ducmoctx

Tín hiệu điều khiển relay là các port 2-3-4. Bác setup trong output singnals là relay nó nhảy tanh tách

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

> Tín hiệu điều khiển relay là các port 2-3-4. Bác setup trong output singnals là relay nó nhảy tanh tách


em đã thử đủ các kiểu rồi ,không biết có phải do cổng lpt của em không.Em đang thử máy khác xem thế nào .

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Nhờ các bác tìm nguyên nhân hộ . Máy em điều khiển motor vẫn bình thường . Duy chỉ đến cái rơle là bó tay .Thanks

----------


## honganle

> Chẳng là em đang chế máy cắt plasma cho nhà dùng .Nhưng đến bước điều khiển relay trên bob mach3 thì không điều khiển được .Nhờ các bác tư vẫn hỗ trợ.
>  thanks


em cũng gặp trường hợp giống anh.ko biết anh xử lý được chưa ạ

----------

